# Black and Gag Grouper From Shore



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey everyone, I caught a number of grouper down on vacation last week including some goliaths, gags and some of these. Caught this baby from shore at Redfish Pass by the way. 










Is this a black or a gag? I'm really not sure. I thought I knew what a gag is, the one's I caught a few weeks back, but I'm thinking this one might be a black grouper. What is the verdict? The books say the circlular markings are more pronounced on blacks than gags so I'm wondering?


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

I believe those marks are square or rectangular on a black grouper.
http://www.acfishing.com/fishid/bgrouper.html


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

try this also



http://www.sms.si.edu/IRLFieldGuide/Mycter_bonaci.htm


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*nice job*

congrats on the catch.


----------



## JeremyUCF (Jan 26, 2007)

If thats a baby grouper then the one that I managed to get off the beach down in sebastian must have been an infant.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

That's not necessarily a baby, but I would consider it a juvenile. It was just short of keeper size, but fought like it thought it had to give up fillets. LOL


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

LOL... Nice gag there mook... There tough girls arent they...
ive had 17 inchers fight more then a 24 incher..


----------



## JeremyUCF (Jan 26, 2007)

Def a juvinile, but big compared to the 7 inch monster of one that I hooked into the other day.


----------

